# DS #5093: Monster Rancher DS (USA)



## Chanser (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6428^^


----------



## signz (Aug 7, 2010)

Too bad the idiot who "released" it didn't think about a proper Releasename.


----------



## nfail (Aug 7, 2010)

This game confuses me so much. It's pretty cool, but I don't really get it.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2010)

Nuked: p2p and mislabeled


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 7, 2010)

I lol'd at how many people are viewing this topic...after one refresh.

Edit: Refreshed again...the count almost doubled.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2010)

What's mislabeled about it? (I'm not really into the release scene anymore so I'd appreciate it if someone could explain it to me, I suppose it has something to do with those new rules but I can't be arsed to look them up again.)


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 7, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Too bad the idiot who "released" it didn't think about a proper Releasename.


Probably because that "idiot" doesn't care about the silly scene and just wanted to dump it for others to play.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2010)

Nuke details:
bad.dump_incomplete.header_stolen.from.p2p__i38.tinypic.com.9ao076.png_bad.pack_rar.must.be.split_rule1.2_missing.group.
ame_rule1.8


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, that's pretty dumb. IMO, a game shouldn't be nuked unless it isn't playable at all. All those rules are stupid, why do the RAR's have to be split? Makes no sense to me. It's easier to get one RAR than 20 or so parts of it. Bleh.

Thanks for the addition though


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 7, 2010)

Ehh, I don't like how this game looks... Pretty stupid, IMO.

Not gonna get it.


----------



## Taisuru (Aug 7, 2010)

So the game is playable, just badly labeled?


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 7, 2010)

Id have preferred an official release but the game works so far with no problems so im not gonna argue. Its kinda hard to with monster rancher


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm actually playing this right about now, it works fine. Haven't ran into any bugs or nothing. Running AKAIO 1.7 acekard 2i.

I think its a nice game when you are bored, on the toilet. I have some weird blue wolf that looks like a graphic error.

Got 300 power and havent moved out of E class because its easy money ;P


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea, it seems to be working fine on Wood v1.11...and I was just reminded on how I have horrible drawing skills...


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 7, 2010)

It also works perfectly on SCDSTWO with Patch mode, haven't tried Clean. It doesn't look like it has any AP at all, since no one's reported any problems.


----------



## rakaJD (Aug 7, 2010)

I am a noob so could someone mind telling me why its # is XXXX?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't remember the game having any AP back when it was released in Japan ages ago, so I suppose this one won't have any as well (at least that makes sense to me).


----------



## xist (Aug 7, 2010)

@rakaJD - Because it's a nuked release for the above mentioned reasons (not split, incomplete header, P2P stolen etc...)


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 7, 2010)

I wanna know how extensive the combining deal is. I combined a pixie and some aquatic dog and i got my dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (O it's a Tiger)

The lil shithead likes to cheat in training though lol


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Aug 7, 2010)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> I'm actually playing this right about now, it works fine. Haven't ran into any bugs or nothing. Running AKAIO 1.7 acekard 2i.
> 
> I think its a nice game when you are bored, on the toilet. I have some weird blue wolf that looks like a graphic error.
> 
> Got 300 power and havent moved out of E class because its easy money ;P


You know you can advance in rank and still battle ranks below you, right?
I have a C class Tiger and I run him through E and D rank battles for money all the time while I'm training him to beat the next level official cup.


----------



## dan80315 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well thanks to this "shit head" I can play this entertaining game without having to wait for those other guys who take ages to release it and with AP problems.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Aug 7, 2010)

lawl, i've seen so many different release names for this stupid game. For instance, I have the one called *Monster_Rancher_DS_UNRELEASED_USA_NDS-iND*. And as far as i can tell they are all identical since they probably came from some forum.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2010)

It is a #XXXX release because it is not an 'official' dump so to speak by any team (anonymous dump), the fact that it is a bad dump aswell does not help towards that fact but due to it being a bad dump I wouldn't expect this to run fine on EVERY flash-cart as there are bound to be problems somewhere with the ROM (May be later on in the game)


----------



## Mr.Positive (Aug 7, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> lawl, i've seen so many different release names for this stupid game. For instance, I have the one called *Monster_Rancher_DS_UNRELEASED_USA_NDS-iND*. And as far as i can tell they are all identical since they probably came from some forum.



It was dumped by someone on 4chan.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 7, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> FulgoreSama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could have guessed, But I was too busy messing around.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2010)

Changed the release to #5093 as due to the fact as if we listed this release as #XXXX we would have to do so to many of the other releases already posted.


----------



## mattwo (Aug 7, 2010)

What's a header anyway?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

The fickleness of gamers...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay, I offered my first impressions (which were out-and-out rejected) in another thread after a couple of hours with the game. I've now spent about five hours total with Monster Rancher DS, and unless it changes drastically at some point, I feel like I have a pretty good idea about the game. It's not terrible, and there's nothing "broken." But wow, is it tedious and boring. If you needed teeth to chew through a game, this would be Cream of Wheat.


----------



## Bray4168 (Aug 7, 2010)

this may sound like a noob question but.. i know you cant download roms from this site but since its posted and i cant find it anywhere else, how do i get to this dump so i can download it?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Aug 7, 2010)

It's not a bad dump, but it's not a clean dump. At least the one I -- and most people it seems -- have is pre-patched, and thus, not clean.


----------



## Bray4168 (Aug 7, 2010)

if someone could just post a link for me i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 7, 2010)

Bray4168 said:
			
		

> this may sound like a noob question but.. i know you cant download roms from this site but since its posted and i cant find it anywhere else, how do i get to this dump so i can download it?


You must google it, and NEVER ASK HERE. You might get banned, but because you are new, maybe just a warning.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 8, 2010)

I still prefer the GBA Monster Rancher games, but I guess I'm just old school...


----------



## RanmaFreak (Aug 8, 2010)

This was the first DS game I have actually purchased in over 2 years. Totally worth buying.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Aug 8, 2010)

wait, why is this a nuked release?
what does it mean when a rom is nuked??


----------



## pitman (Aug 8, 2010)

The GBA version was one of the first GBA games I ever played, I gonna try this to see if the good memories are still there.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm trying this one!


----------



## CharAznable (Aug 8, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> I still prefer the GBA Monster Rancher games, but I guess I'm just old school...



Actually, Monster Rancher DS is more similar to Monster Rancher 2 on the PS1. Almost exactly, actually.

So preferring Monster Rancher DS would actually be "old school".


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok Tempers, its time to 'UNLOCK YOUR DS!'


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 8, 2010)

ha ha..bout damn time this game was released..

only 2-3 years off...no biggie really ^ ^

EDIT - While looking for this Rom I FOUND my [insert ESA canned romsite here] replacement!  = )

and then SOME!

there is still hope for the "scene" -_^


----------



## jck97 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wah? How do you download it?


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 8, 2010)

jck97 said:
			
		

> Wah? How do you download it?


Simple, you dont ask it here. See how simple that is?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 8, 2010)

i love the monster rancher games on ps1 and gba, been waiting a good while for this to come out in English.
i miss the anime now.....


----------



## Raika (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember watching the anime, but can't remember it much. I can only remember that the monsters turn into some weird tombstone when they died. Ahh, good memories. I'm liking this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If only the monsters don't die...


----------



## gamefreak94 (Aug 8, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I remember watching the anime, but can't remember it much. I can only remember that the monsters turn into some weird tombstone when they died. Ahh, good memories. I'm liking this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it would be another version of pokemon.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 8, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, pokemon do die. Did you ever watch the show?


----------



## Jeff88 (Aug 8, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling that he wasn't talking about the show.


----------



## lulubu (Aug 8, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Too bad the idiot who "released" it didn't think about a proper Releasename.




signz what is picture from your signature?is it a charactor from a game? what game is that what is the charactor name?


----------



## Fel (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried out creating monsters by voice? Does it work, or do your screens freeze? ie. no music is heard and nothing moves on the screen.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried out creating monsters by voice? Does it work, or do your screens freeze? ie. no music is heard and nothing moves on the screen.



I've tried it and a lot of what I got was really weird looking. The stats weren't bad, but I decided to try out the Magic-Thing.


----------



## taken (Aug 8, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried out creating monsters by voice? Does it work, or do your screens freeze? ie. no music is heard and nothing moves on the screen.



I tried the voice one. Some monsters was to big when I raised my voice. But the music and background was ok. I am using an Edge cart 1.11 and on my cyclods evo working no problems.

what cart are you using.


----------



## Fel (Aug 8, 2010)

M3DS Real, second latest Sakura version. Maybe if I use the newest version? Or I'll try asking over at the M3 section if I'm the only one with this problem or not.

Supposedly the voice one gives you some unique monsters you can't get any other way.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 8, 2010)

PIRATE TIME!


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm using M3 Real with the latest Sakura firmware (the one from july 20) and it works just fine, so far I haven't had any problems, I can create them with voice just fine. =S 
I've had no graphical distortion or sound lag so far. (Currently on C rank with a devil looking mew


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 8, 2010)

its famous on wifi and i guess this is for nostalgia of the gba version... fun but not exciting, infact its like the training of yer monster in chrono trigger


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm it's quite repetitive, I have to really push myself to carry on playing. I got a Tiger (it looks more like a wolf with horns but oh well). It's quite a fun game at first, but it can get boring.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 8, 2010)

if you unlock "magic spell" try making the words "crystal" and "bronze" if you haven't done a lot of errantry, nothing will happen though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a pengimochi. a wolf(ya tiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and a mochi.
my first monster was a mochi(use as main), he was called pinky.
now his name is pinkywolf, cuz i combined him with my bro's "wolf"(he called him wolf btw) when they both got old. i really like him so i just fuse him with "wolf" everytime he gets too old. last time he almost won the official S!


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 9, 2010)

Figure i'll give this a try, can anyone confirm the exact file size? I know its 36.4m rar'd(and 64m extracted) but i'd like to know the exact bytes and bytes used.....


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 9, 2010)

Breaking News: I made myself a GUNDAM.

No really his name is Gadgeteer G (Species Name) and he looks like a gundam. I named him Sprocket.


----------



## Fel (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I saw the GUNDAM once too, and was wondering how will I unlock him. (no spoiling though please, I'll try to find out on my own, it's more fun this way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) He was pretty cute too.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a bratty plant. =T

I love her though. She confuses monsters ftw.


----------



## jole86 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi! I tried just to run it on my Ds-Extreme then i got the "load faild, please restart" message. Then i tried to run the Arm7 fix and then i the background lightning disappeared when i started it and also the load faild msg was there. Anyone who gets it running on ds-x or have any suggestion on how to get it to work?


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know a monster that runs off the following

Power based attacks
High Lifespan
High Life
Above Average Power (Or High)
Can use somersault.

Will just say now Pooch's are very nice beginner pets.


----------



## jole86 (Aug 9, 2010)

Now i got it to start and i can save but my background lightning i turned of when i start the game. Anyone who have a solution ?


----------



## micado (Aug 9, 2010)

Please, stop posting here about tips or help.

There is a thread about this already.

Thanks.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 9, 2010)

why is the archive filesize 512 mbit?? oh, wait, it says, megaBITS, not megaBYTES...


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 9, 2010)

My first monster was a cat/bat hybrid. I lost a ton so I drew the knife I drew sideways this time and got a dog that has horns and can breath fire...and use somersault.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> My first monster was a cat/bat hybrid. I lost a ton so I drew the knife I drew sideways this time and got a dog that has horns and can breath fire...and use somersault.



A Flazer? not bad

I got a sick as hell dog now. It's like... Robotic looking. Very black.


----------



## Zane (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the release was nuked? It's out for real now?


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 9, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> I thought the release was nuked? It's out for real now?


They decided to unnuke the release because it works perfectly fine, it just had an in-proper header and wasnt from an official team


----------



## ayaka_fan (Aug 9, 2010)

A new dump appeared: Monster_Rancher_DS_NDS-VENOM


----------



## luke_c (Aug 9, 2010)

Changed the release to the Monster_Rancher_DS_NDS-VENOM and added the new NFO, just waiting on the new file name now, this was in the NFO.

-- Release Notes ---------------------------------------------------------->

We decided to include a +8 trainer with this game, here are the options:

1. Instant Kill - Press [Select] to zero opponent's life.

2. Time-Out Win - If you survive the battle, you win the battle!
Pacifist mode!

3. Enemy 0 Guts - Opponent has 0 guts and therefore cannot attack.

4. Unl. Health - Player has infinite health.

5. Unl. Time - Timer will never run out in battle.

6. Unl. Guts - Player has infinite guts.  Don't wait, attack as much 
as you want!

7. Unl. Cash - Player has infinite money.

8. Leagues Open - All higher ranked league matches are unlocked.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 10, 2010)

Is the game pre patched with the trainer, or a separate file?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Aug 10, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Is the game pre patched with the trainer, or a separate file?



This release is 367Mbit size stripped, intro & +8 trainer

So yeah, I still prefer the mostly clean rom.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Aug 10, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> My first monster was a cat/bat hybrid. I lost a ton so I drew the knife I drew sideways this time and got a dog that has horns and can breath fire...and use somersault.



I drew a sword and got a Flazer as well, and it was pretty unstoppable for my first monster.


----------



## retroman51 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> phoenixclaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how unlikely is that?  *HIGHLY UNLIKELY!*  4Chan is for images 'n' crap.  NOT for game dumping.


----------



## Lleir (Aug 11, 2010)

Not very unlikely. I remember the thread.

To be honest DS game dumping isn't really that much of an arcane art that people think it is....

In this case I think it was a matter of the release groups taking too long for /v/'s lust for the game after umpteenth Monster Rancher threads so somebody who got it early did a rushed dump and all that could get it working rejoiced whilst any notion of scene protocol and whatnot was promptly ignored.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone else getting freezes when drawing on the 4 corners of magic spell?


----------



## MegaRockMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew of or started or would like to start a monster ranchers wifi tournament?


----------



## Fel (Aug 11, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or it can just be his firmware. I didn't get the voice creation to work until I update my Sakura and deleted all the opt., cht. and other game files except for the game itself and save.


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 11, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Anyone else getting freezes when drawing on the 4 corners of magic spell?


Nope. If i had to guess, its your rom as this game pretty much has no piracy protection


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 11, 2010)

Cyclo with beta 3 and a kingston 2 gig card,funny thing is sometimes it will work other times it would go to a black or white screen...


----------



## GenericGirlName (Aug 11, 2010)

retroman51 said:
			
		

> Mr.Positive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you get all your info about 4chan from fox news >__>;


ANYWHO so seriously there is no diff between the "real" release and the nuked one? I just randomly got the nuked one instead. Only time it freezes is if you color in the magic spell boxes too much, but it seems like thats a problem for a lot of people with the actual game.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 12, 2010)

So its a game issue and not a rom issue? on a side note I just made what I think it was called a chaos dragon?(kinda dark with a jewel on his chest)not sure....


----------



## jole86 (Aug 12, 2010)

Is there anyone who get this to work with DS-Xtreme ?


----------



## Inunah (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this worth the trouble of finding? Or is it not worth shit if you've never watched Monster Rancher or played the MR games on the GBA or both?


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 14, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Is this worth the trouble of finding? Or is it not worth shit if you've never watched Monster Rancher or played the MR games on the GBA or both?


Not even a little bit, im a fan of the series and i have some pretty big issues with this game.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 15, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My curiosity is perked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Care to explain for those who haven't watched and or played?


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 17, 2010)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> noname9889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game is a giant step back for the series. They tried going back to the ps1 era of the series, which would be fine if they didnt throw away over a decade of progress the series took. Now the game is just ultra-reptetive (more so then a normal monster rancher game), with little to really keep you playing for long. Also, the game is really glitchy. They half-assed the american version bad


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

Is this game worth the download? I have Slooooow connection so I need to know if this is worth gettign


----------



## steven gambee (Aug 18, 2010)

am ii the only person who started off with some stupid little armoured duck? i want a wolf or a tiger but noooo i drew a happy face and bam it gave me a duck. wtf does a duck do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i like the battling! its much more interactive than pokemon which is my favorite game series. but the plot is a little confusing to me (mainly because i shoulda read the intro and all) but yeah. its a decent game thats worth downloading if you dont mind using 35 or so megs of bandwidth


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 18, 2010)

steven gambee said:
			
		

> am ii the only person who started off with some stupid little armoured duck? i want a wolf or a tiger but noooo i drew a happy face and bam it gave me a duck. wtf does a duck do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, your gonna hate the battling by the end. The way it is in the beginning, it doesnt change up in the least bit by the end, and it doesnt help that the bad ai stays pretty bad. The game creates false challenge by giving enemies overpowered stats but thats pretty much it. Also, the story is crap in its nonexistant glory. Ive seen Harvest Moon games with a more consistent and better story


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 18, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> steven gambee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I played this game for a total of 5 hours before I was bored with it. Too much training that didn't involve the least bit of skill, and battling that was... meh.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 18, 2010)

I feel the same. I literally had to force myself through the game until crying Cleo told me my first Monster had gotten old. After that, I thought maybe we should sell the game to let this poor monster rest now. Which I did.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Aug 19, 2010)

steven gambee said:
			
		

> wtf does a duck do?



The duck goes "QUACK QUACK" and the occasional throwing of its arms like a boomerang.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 21, 2010)

Monster_Rancher_USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis


----------

